# PM1440GT



## Dlloyd (Nov 5, 2021)

I just put a deposit on a PM1440GT with DRO. 
it is supposed to be landing in the states mid February.


----------



## Ken226 (Nov 5, 2021)

It's gonna be a long 4 months!   But, worth it in the end.  That's about how long I waited on my PM935, In 2016.

You know how to run it, or just starting out?


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 6, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> It's gonna be a long 4 months!   But, worth it in the end.  That's about how long I waited on my PM935, In 2016.
> 
> You know how to run it, or just starting out?


It’s been about ten years since I run one but yes I know how. I still have a lot of my tools from way back then.


----------



## Ken226 (Nov 6, 2021)

Dlloyd said:


> It’s been about ten years since I run one but yes I know how. I still have a lot of my tools from way back then.



Great!  I'm looking forward to seeing pics of it.  An excellent choice!  

Uncrating, inspecting and setting up a new machine makes for an enjoyable day.      I envy you.


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 6, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> Great!  I'm looking forward to seeing pics of it.  An excellent choice!
> 
> Uncrating, inspecting and setting up a new machine makes for an enjoyable day.      I envy you.


Thanks but as you said earlier “4 months is a long wait”


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 6, 2021)

Dlloyd said:


> Thanks but as you said earlier “4 months is a long wait”


BTW Ken,  what lathe do you have?


----------



## Ken226 (Nov 6, 2021)

My lathe is A Birmingham 13-1/2 x 40.   My mill is a PM935.


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 6, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> My lathe is A Birmingham 13-1/2 x 40.   My mill is a PM935.


How well do you like PM mill?


----------



## Ken226 (Nov 6, 2021)

Dlloyd said:


> How well do you like PM mill?



It's fantastic..





Less than .005" of backlash on both X and Y and the table feels like it's on ball bearings.  

It's a step pulley model, and I recently put a 3 phase motor on it.  Speeds from 35 to 3550 rpm.

I love it!  Couldn't ask for a better mill.


If you get a hankering for a new mill,  I can definitely give the PM935 a thumbs up.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Nov 6, 2021)

I like the antivandal switches.  I want to get some engraved as I don't have much room for labels.  Dave


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 6, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> I love it! Couldn't ask for a better mill.



I have the exact same mill from a local supplier and I can easily say that you are right.  Fantastic mill at a decent price.


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 7, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> Great!  I'm looking forward to seeing pics of it.  An excellent choice!
> 
> Uncrating, inspecting and setting up a new machine makes for an enjoyable day.      I envy you.


Anyone else just recently ordered a PM 1440GT lathe or any other one. If so what delivery date did they give you? After reading other post, I am concerned that my February date will not happen. A few post away from this one a guy had a 1340 with estimated date of June but just got it last week.


----------



## jtr67 (Nov 13, 2021)

Decloaking just long enough to mention that I ordered a 1440GT mid Feb, 2021.  I've been given several tentative dates throughout the summer.  I asked about it last week and was told they have no idea when it will leave Taiwan, which is probably better than another promise they won't keep.  I'm not ******, it appears to be a global problem, but I'm certainly frustrated.


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 13, 2021)

jtr67 said:


> Decloaking just long enough to mention that I ordered a 1440GT mid Feb, 2021.  I've been given several tentative dates throughout the summer.  I asked about it last week and was told they have no idea when it will leave Taiwan, which is probably better than another promise they won't keep.  I'm not ******, it appears to be a global problem, but I'm certainly frustrated.


OMG!!!
I sure was not told that at all. In fact I asked about delays and was told 3 or 4 weeks was possible.


----------



## Cletus (Nov 14, 2021)

Congrats on the forthcoming new lathe, the wait is certainly a killer!
The PM935 is a SWEET mill.  Just love mine!


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 14, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Congrats on the forthcoming new lathe, the wait is certainly a killer!
> The PM935 is a SWEET mill.  Just love mine!
> View attachment 385387





Cletus said:


> Congrats on the forthcoming new lathe, the wait is certainly a killer!
> The PM935 is a SWEET mill.  Just love mine!
> View attachment 385387


That will be my second purchase providing I get my first one in a reasonable time.
The PM935 is the one I have been looking at.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 14, 2021)

Cletus said:


> The PM935 is a SWEET mill.


veryu nice shop!  Agree on the mill...


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah shipping times are crazy. I ordered a 48" finger brake from Grizzly this time last year. They still don't have any idea when they will get some in.


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 14, 2021)

I just got an email from Matt at PM. He said they have 9 on the way with 9 more about to ship from Taiwan. He said they ship 9 every month from Taiwan. 
he assured me that my lathe was on schedule unless something crazy happens.


----------



## CHRIS.SHARPE (Nov 28, 2021)

Just did the same about a week ago.  February will not come fast enough


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 28, 2021)

CHRIS.SHARPE said:


> Just did the same about a week ago.  February will not come fast enough


Congratulations Chris. 
did you order the PM1440GT?
I am number 41 on the waiting list. Did they tell you what number you are?
I assumed they told you mid February for the lathe to arrive in the states.


----------



## CHRIS.SHARPE (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes I did order the 1440GT.  John didnt tell me my number but did tell me February.  Now I just have to come up with a spider for it.


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 28, 2021)

I did a lot of research before selecting the PM1440GT. 
I believe we made a good choice. 
BTW, what is your experience level?
I have had a lot of experience but it has been many years since I run a lathe. 
I am ready to get back into it.


----------



## CHRIS.SHARPE (Nov 28, 2021)

I did as well.  Been researching for most of the year.  My experience is beginner.  So new.  But looking forward to adding options to my clients.  Decided it was time to stop farming out barrel making to other gunsmiths.    My first project will be to build a spider for the lathe.  I have been tiring to find plans but for some reason when I clicked on a few links on the forums I get errors.  will have to try a different computer tomorrow.


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 28, 2021)

Do a search on YouTube for PM1440GT lathes and you will see several videos from a gunsmith named Gavin something. Anyway he made a video of making a spider for his 1440.


----------



## CHRIS.SHARPE (Nov 28, 2021)

Oh I know. His walk trough videos on the lathe is what really sold me. Problem is I don’t have a mill so would have to find someone with a mill or farm that part out.


----------



## davidpbest (Nov 29, 2021)

CHRIS.SHARPE said:


> I did as well.  Been researching for most of the year.  My experience is beginner.  So new.  But looking forward to adding options to my clients.  Decided it was time to stop farming out barrel making to other gunsmiths.    My first project will be to build a spider for the lathe.  I have been tiring to find plans but for some reason when I clicked on a few links on the forums I get errors.  will have to try a different computer tomorrow.


PM-1340GT spider *plans are here*.   Easily modifiable for the 1440.


----------



## Dlloyd (Jan 9, 2022)

jtr67 said:


> Decloaking just long enough to mention that I ordered a 1440GT mid Feb, 2021.  I've been given several tentative dates throughout the summer.  I asked about it last week and was told they have no idea when it will leave Taiwan, which is probably better than another promise they won't keep.  I'm not ******, it appears to be a global problem, but I'm certainly frustrated.


JTR67, did you get your lathe?  If so when?


----------



## Cletus (Jan 9, 2022)

Man, I know how it goes with supply chain crap!   I just sealed (Friday last) a big Biomedical order for a brand new ICU system, customer wire transferring the funds tomorrow......   The production and shipping is totally out of my control and anyone's guessl
Very different times now!  .... Friggin stressful!


----------



## jtr67 (Jan 9, 2022)

I have not recieved it yet but I have been told that it is on a ship which left Tiawan about a month ago, unloaded some of it's cargo a few days ago in  Savannah Georgia and is now churning up the East coast enroute to Baltimore.  Then there's customs, then the container needs to get to PM, then they do whatever they do, then it has to survive a trip to Oregon in the winter.  So, it's looking like it will be arriving a full 12 months from when I ordered it.  Hopefully nothing gets in the way of that.  I have visions of a massive pileup on an ice covered highway with my truck on it's side.  Ugh.  I can't blame PM on this one, only thing they did was design a very popular machine.  The supply chain prob is world wide.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 9, 2022)

jtr67 said:


> I have not recieved it yet but I have been told that it is on a ship which left Tiawan about a month ago, unloaded some of it's cargo a few days ago in  Savannah Georgia and is now churning up the East coast enroute to Baltimore.  Then there's customs, then the container needs to get to PM, then they do whatever they do, then it has to survive a trip to Oregon in the winter.  So, it's looking like it will be arriving a full 12 months from when I ordered it.  Hopefully nothing gets in the way of that.  I have visions of a massive pileup on an ice covered highway with my truck on it's side.  Ugh.  I can't blame PM on this one, only thing they did was design a very popular machine.  The supply chain prob is world wide.


Where are you in Oregon - I'm in Portland.


----------



## jtr67 (Jan 9, 2022)

Hey David.  I never noticed that before.  BTW, I've really enjoyed your posts.  I'm out in the woods an hour and a half or so south of you.


----------



## Dlloyd (Jan 9, 2022)

jtr67 said:


> I have not recieved it yet but I have been told that it is on a ship which left Tiawan about a month ago, unloaded some of it's cargo a few days ago in  Savannah Georgia and is now churning up the East coast enroute to Baltimore.  Then there's customs, then the container needs to get to PM, then they do whatever they do, then it has to survive a trip to Oregon in the winter.  So, it's looking like it will be arriving a full 12 months from when I ordered it.  Hopefully nothing gets in the way of that.  I have visions of a massive pileup on an ice covered highway with my truck on it's side.  Ugh.  I can't blame PM on this one, only thing they did was design a very popular machine.  The supply chain prob is world wide.


I am glad you are getting your lathe soon. It is very disappointing for me to know I may have to wait until next November to get my lathe.  I sure hope it is worth the wait. 
please keep us posted on getting your lathe. I will also be very interested in hearing your thought on your lathe as you start to using it.


----------



## Catman1123 (Jan 11, 2022)

Dlloyd said:


> I just put a deposit on a PM1440GT with DRO.
> it is supposed to be landing in the states mid February.


Just received my PM 1440 GT.  I have to wire in the Hitichi VFD.  I have wired in 2 other VFDs.  I was hoping some one had a drawing of the wire location for the 1440 GT. With the 3 hp 3phase


----------



## Janderso (Jan 11, 2022)

jtr67 said:


> Hey David.  I never noticed that before.  BTW, I've really enjoyed your posts.  I'm out in the woods an hour and a half or so south of you.


David is our resident genius.


----------



## Dlloyd (Jan 11, 2022)

Catman1123 said:


> Just received my PM 1440 GT.  I have to wire in the Hitichi VFD.  I have wired in 2 other VFDs.  I was hoping some one had a drawing of the wire location for the 1440 GT. With the 3 hp 3phase


Congratulations. Please let us know your thoughts on th lathe.


----------



## mksj (Jan 12, 2022)

"Just received my PM 1440 GT.  I have to wire in the Hitichi VFD.  I have wired in 2 other VFDs.  I was hoping some one had a drawing of the wire location for the 1440 GT. With the 3 hp 3phase"

I assume you are looking for basic controls, information should be in this thread. Let me know if you have any questions.








						PM-1440GT Basic Wiring Changes for using the Contactors to switch the VFD inputs
					

I previously outlined the use of new contactors to use to switch the VFD inputs when doing a basic 3 phase VFD lathe conversion, this retains the same functions (and interlocks) as the stock lathe and should operate the same. The VFD adds speed control, and acceleration deceleration control. In...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## B2 (Jan 12, 2022)

Catman1123 said:


> Just received my PM 1440 GT. I have to wire in the Hitichi VFD. I have wired in 2 other VFDs. I was hoping some one had a drawing of the wire location for the 1440 GT. With the 3 hp 3phase


I drew out the circuits for the PM1440GT 3phase as they came from the factory before I started my VFD conversion.  I then wrote them up and tried to explain them in my post listed below.  I also posted my solid state conversion there allong with pictures and diagrams in the documents.  Anyway, if you down load the file I listed as Part I you will find what you need to understand how mine was built at the factory.  If you want to see how I did my VFD conversion you also download Part II and look at the figures.  


B2 said:


> VFD conversion using solid state electronic components.


If you have questions I will be glad to answer them.  If you have any thoughts or concerns about my effort I would love to hear them.  

Dave L.


----------



## Catman1123 (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank You!


----------



## ColbyB99 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hey Everyone, I'm new to the site. I'm still trying to figure how to properly get around in here. I just purchased a PM1440GT. The wait was a killer. Looking for some people to give recommendations for a couple upgrades


----------



## ColbyB99 (Mar 23, 2022)

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 23, 2022)

ColbyB99 said:


> Hey Everyone, I'm new to the site. I'm still trying to figure how to properly get around in here. I just purchased a PM1440GT. The wait was a killer. Looking for some people to give recommendations for a couple upgrades


I can help you.   What are your questions about?  DM me if you'd like.   The attached might be of service but is not specific to the 1440GT.


----------



## ColbyB99 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello, thanks for the quick response. 
I purchased the single phase version due to not wanting to have to be constrained to installing a vfd for the 3 phase conversion. At the time I didnt see having that would be necessary. However, I would like to have a vfd for my lathe, mainly to use as a soft start and have the ability to control the frequency for variable speed if I'd want to.

My question is, has anyone tried this on a 1 phase 1440gt lathe and how did it work out. 

I see a lot of post on here for the 1 phase to 3 phase conversion but not having a 1 phase vfd driving a 1 phase motor. I asked some techs at PM and they directed me here

I have experience with vfd's to servos to industrial robots like fanuc and nachi but not lathes and definitely 1 phase vfd's. Everything I work around is 480v 3 phase when it comes down to motion control.

I'd like to know if it's worth it trying a 1 phase to 1 phase vfd or buying a 3 phase motor to install with a single phase to 3 phase vfd conversion. I'd hate to buy a single to single vfd and it not work out and turn around and have to buy another to convert to 3 phase along with the motor.

Again I'm a novice to machining but i have 10+ years in the technical field primarily robotics, electrical/ electrical safety control systems. PLC programming and pretty much everything in between. So setting this up should be no problem I would like to hear some input on the above.

Thanks again


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 23, 2022)

The single-phase motor with your 1440GT is not inverter grade and this can not be controlled with a VFD.  In order to use a single phase motor with a VFD, the motor must be inverter grade, which means paying to have the existing motor rewound and you might still have issues with overheating at low RPM.  Purchasing a new motor will be a lot less trouble and expense.  I suggest you review this thread if you want to swap out the motor for 3-phase.









						1440GT Upgrades and Additions
					

Part One, VFD Conversion:  As some of you may remember I had a 1340GT on order for many months and ended up finding a deal on a  used 1440GT just before my 1340 was to be delivered.  The thread with that story is here:      https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-1340gt-story.95922/  Since...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## mksj (Mar 23, 2022)

There are some VFD's that can be used with single phase motors, they require direct wiring to the motor coil and start coil but I have no experience using them. Since the coils are at 90 degrees and not symmetrical, I would expect the power delivery to be somewhat lumpy and would be doubtful that the motor will maintain constant torque below its base speed. The main applications are variable torque applications like fans and pumps. All the people I have worked with adding a VFD on a single phase machine have switched out the motor to 3 phase. There are no mainstream VFD manufactures that I am aware of that make VFD's for single phase motors, and most are expensive for what you get. If you can get a stock 3 phase 1440GT motor that might be the least expensive and simplistic option not requiring a new motor mount. Most of these smaller Asian lathes are very limited to a replacement motor that will fit in the space/mount. If you are going through the time and investment to go with a VFD system, in this case the motor should be switched out. There is some guidance on a basic VFD install for the 1440GT, but it is not recommended with used contactors as they are not suitable for low level VFD signal controls. As David indicated, also JBOLT and few others have additional information on switching the single phase 1440GT to a VFD with 3 phase motor. 






						Wait? There are Single-Phase VFDs? | Wolf Automation
					

Yes, indeed! With the correct fittings there are single-phase motors that can include single-phase VFDs. Our tech support goes into details here!




					www.wolfautomation.com


----------



## jbolt (Mar 24, 2022)

ColbyB99 said:


> My question is, has anyone tried this on a 1 phase 1440gt lathe and how did it work out.


I did a conversion from single phase to 3 phase. A few others here who have done as well. There are also a few who changed out the factory 3hp 3ph motor because they would not play nice with the VFD.

The biggest hurdle I had was finding a motor that would fit. The factory 3hp 3ph motor is the same size as the 2hp 1ph. Every 3hp 3ph motor of the same diameter of the factory motor I could find was too long to fit. I finally found a Marathon E470 3hp 3ph motor that was short enough but it has a larger diameter. I had to make a new motor mount and modify the end cover to get it to fit. Also needed a new motor pulley.

Super happy with the conversion. The marathon motor is a beast.

I posted on this here.


----------



## ColbyB99 (Mar 27, 2022)

Ok, this is the kind of stuff I wanted hear based on my lack of knowledge for 1 phase setups. So I saw in the thread where the guy used a marathon motor that would barely fit and needs mods to be able to mount it. Will the motior that comes with a 3 phase 1440gt 3 phase motor be a good canditate(since it should direct fit) or do I need to use a different motor all together for optimal results. Also I'd like something that will fit with little to none mods on the mounting and belt alignment/adjustems.

I'm trying to keep cost as low as possible, so if I can save here and there to save money, I'll be able to spend that on tooling. Remember I have little to no tooling. Just enough to to chanber, thread, and fit a rifle barrel.

Also, how can i reach Mr. Jacob's or anybody else here for a list of highly recommended parts, setup, and also vfd parameter settings. I will pay extra for quality parts that also help to eliminate modifying my lathe to accommodate the motor. I will build a housing for the vfd separately from my other controls so that I'm good with.

Something told me in the back of my mind to go with the 3 phase lathe and install appropriate controls. It's just one of those hard lessons learned and is paid dearly. I just never assumed I would not need a vfd as there are plenty of speed ranges on the lathe and didnt know that s soft start would be handy.

Last question, I am mainly wanting a soft start function. The variable speed is just luxury at this point . Currently when I am in low range up to higher end of mid range, when I start my lathe it starts abruptly, harshly, and just down right sounds no good. What would be everybody's thoughts on adding a soft start controller to combat this harsh startup.

Thanks guys,


jbolt said:


> I did a conversion from single phase to 3 phase. A few others here who have done as well. There are also a few who changed out the factory 3hp 3ph motor because they would not play nice with the VFD.
> 
> The biggest hurdle I had was finding a motor that would fit. The factory 3hp 3ph motor is the same size as the 2hp 1ph. Every 3hp 3ph motor of the same diameter of the factory motor I could find was too long to fit. I finally found a Marathon E470 3hp 3ph motor that was short enough but it has a larger diameter. I had to make a new motor mount and modify the end cover to get it to fit. Also needed a new motor pulley.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply,

I guess that's what I'm running into right now is finding a compatible motor that doesn't require many mods to my lathe to get it to fit.

I mean if I have to make some minor mods to get it to fit, then that's what I'll have to do. Anybody else know of any motors that will work for what I need or where I can get one.

Thanks,


----------



## jbolt (Mar 28, 2022)

ColbyB99 said:


> I guess that's what I'm running into right now is finding a compatible motor that doesn't require many mods to my lathe to get it to fit.
> 
> I mean if I have to make some minor mods to get it to fit, then that's what I'll have to do. Anybody else know of any motors that will work for what I need or where I can get one.


Look at the motor plate for the frame size. Then search for motors of that frame size. I suspect you will only find 1.5 or 2hp motors that might fit.

The PM 3ph motor, which is the same frame size as the 1ph 2hp, is listed as 3hp. Personally I find it difficult to believe that the motor is actually 3hp based on the extensive searching I did. 

Here is a video someone did of the factory 3ph motor issues. 

Here is after their conversion to the E470.

Ebay can be a good source for motors at discounted prices.


----------



## ColbyB99 (Mar 28, 2022)

jbolt said:


> Look at the motor plate for the frame size. Then search for motors of that frame size. I suspect you will only find 1.5 or 2hp motors that might fit.
> 
> The PM 3ph motor, which is the same frame size as the 1ph 2hp, is listed as 3hp. Personally I find it difficult to believe that the motor is actually 3hp based on the extensive searching I did.
> 
> ...


So that being said. Would a 2hp 3phase motor be ok since my current motor is 2hp I dont see it making any difference. I am seeing a great deal of those for a decent price.


----------



## mksj (Mar 29, 2022)

The issue of a replacement motor is one of size, other than the one that comes with the lathe I have not seen a 3Hp 1800RPM in a 90L motor frame. Most 2Hp motors will be too long, the electrical box will be in the wrong direction, and none will be a drop in replacement as far as mounting. The stock 3-phase motor is a 90L 1800 RPM, and I do knot know if the motor shaft diameter is metric or inch (my 1340GT was a metric frame with an imperial (inch) shaft size. So it is very likely you will also need a new pulley, not a big deal. So you need to measure up the motor dimensions and find something that is close or see if you can buy a replacement from QMT. Other than the Metric motors in a 90L frame that the electrical box position can be changed, and is short enough, nothing is going to fit. A 3Hp will give you a wider operating range off of the VFD, but a decent inverter/vector type 2 Hp motor would also work well (but not something you find in metric sizing). Length of the motor and the electrical box location, I do not know of any replacements that would work as a drop in,

When it comes down to a replacement, really only 2 options which is the stock 3 phase motor or the Marathon E470 with a different mount.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Mar 29, 2022)

That is horrible engineering.  Cost cutting to the point that only that size motor will fit a 14" lathe would be a deal breaker for me.  I often wonder if the effort of rehabbing old machines is worth it, but then I see stuff like this.  I'd source the motor from PM or live with what is there and chalk it up to a lesson in life.  I've made lots of those too.  Dave


----------



## Cletus (Mar 29, 2022)

IMHO Can't fathom why a suitable motor mount cannot be fabricated and retrofitted with compatible pulley and appropriate belt length, and any size motor desired be fitted.  These machines are like 1/10 the price of top of the line American or British made equipment and seem quite capable on their own.  What I like about these Asian machines, is that they provide an excellent baseline machine at a great price-point and lend themselves to all sorts of tweaking and upgrading by the end-user.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Mar 29, 2022)

Sorry for the rant.  One of my peeves over the years is how machines have turned to small frame higher HP motors to shrink and lighten machines.  100L 7.5-10 hp motors are common and i even have a wood shaper with a 10 hp 2 pole 90L motor.  Wonderful machine but it will cost a bunch to replace that motor.  I've been a bean counter for 50 years and the cost to allow a couple extra inches of clearance might add $500 to a 1440 but even an accountant should be able to sell the benefits to a buyer.  The length appears to be the issue here as the pulleys in the headstock would have to be extended.  That Marathon motor is a beauty but there should be more choices.  Dave


----------



## jer (Apr 9, 2022)

Mark and Jay walked me thru the whole process changing my 3Ø PM1440GT to a VFD. I believe Mark referenced it earlier in this thread. I did mine a few years back while I still had two brain cells to rub together to make heat. If I can do it most people with a little understanding of basic voltage can also.

Mine started as a 3HP 3Ø unit and the motor has been more than adequate for my needs. The only thing about doing what some of us have done is it is not cheap, but I have full use of all safety devises and upgraded some. (Don't forget the Toggle Jog feature it is my favorite feature, right behind variable RPM.)

I just mounted my new PM 5C chuck on it today.

Been a while guys glad to see your still here to help the masses.


----------

